# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  South Coast Express bus to Kingston

## TiCtOc

For those who wish to get from Santa Cruz St.Elizabeth to Kingston there is a bus/coach called the South Coast express bus.
It leaves at 7am weekdays I did not enquire about weekends and returns from Kingston at 5pm
You catch it at 29 main street santa cruz adjacent to the bashco place there is a sign for the bus.
The cost is 1500j in advance or 1700j on the day
It drops you off at 2 Chelsea Avenue Kingston
I think they travel from Negril too call this number for enquiries 426-0979

----------


## Summer

Thanks Tictoc

----------


## ackee

thanks Tictoc ..how long does it take from Santa to Kgn?

----------


## Babalew

it's a 2 hr 25 min trip from san to kingston..in my opinion not as  comfortable as knutsford.

----------

